# Need some help with treatment option



## Thutton (Feb 17, 2020)

I have 2 planted tanks, I’ve noticed that 1 of my angels appears to have internal parasite (string poo and bloating)

In the other tank a female guppy looks to be sunken belly so same diagnosis so far

The question is since the main and good meds are banned in Canada what do you guys use to treat these? Keeping in mind both tanks are planted, the larger one has cories, tetras Otos and snails, the smaller has shrimp Otos and snails

I don’t have access to quarantine tank so I need to treat both the 15 and the 50

Please help me out


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

at the risk of violating long standing traditions of asking for water parameters, etc I would suspect calamanus worm infection, particularly with the guppy, quickly transmissible. Best to treat whole tank, probably 2 times a couple weeks apart. Best treatment is Levamisole, best obtained through Canadian Aquatics. Patrick is very helpful. Just my 2 cents worth,


----------

